# Air Fuel Ratio Gauge Installation



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey, Does anyone know which O2 sensor to hook up the Air Fuel Ratio Gauge on a 2000 Nissan Sentra GXE? I've been have some trouble with finding some directions on how to do this.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

I would think that it would be the first O2 sensor into the exhaust manifold(or the one closest too).


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Cool, There is somthing else. The O2 sensor contains 3 wires . How can you tell which one it is?


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

Disconnect the sensor and warm up the car. It will be the wire producing 0-1 volt with the engine running.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks, I will do this tonight.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Hey, Do you know where is a good place to pick up a bluebird motor from my sentra?


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

That I don't have any idea about.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

Does your engine have a turbo? Because that was my second choice and I don't really know how good it is.


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

I didn't follow you exactly - what exactly is your choice relating to a turbo?

No, my Pulsar is N/A.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

ur gonna have to do some fabrication to drop a sr20det in your car...someone did it...cant remember who.


----------

